# Looking for 1966/67 Schwinn Stingray Kickstand 8341F



## Rockman9 (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm missing a kickstand for my 1967 Stingray. The correct part # is 8341F. I tried a Fastback kickstand but it just won't work at all. Maybe someone here might have the correct one.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 19, 2018)

here is  some kick stands they are  Schwinn sting rays


----------



## mongeese (Dec 19, 2018)

The Krate kickstand works for a 67. Just dealt with the same problem. I will get the number to you here tomorrow.


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 20, 2018)

mongeese said:


> The Krate kickstand works for a 67. Just dealt with the same problem. I will get the number to you here tomorrow.



 Thank you @mongeese. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 20, 2018)

chucksoldbikes said:


> here is  some kick stands they are  Schwinn sting rays




Thank you. If I find that one of those will work I'll hit you up.


----------



## xochi0603 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello, Is a stingray jr.? If it's a standard or deluxe stingray it should be 8339. I have several from nos cad plated to nos chrome for earlier models & used one as well. Whats your budget?


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 23, 2018)

xochi0603 said:


> Hello, Is a stingray jr.? If it's a standard or deluxe stingray it should be 8339. I have several from nos cad plated to nos chrome for earlier models & used one as well. Whats your budget?




The parts list calls for an 8341-F for the Deluxe '65/'66/'67 models as well as several others. I have no idea what the difference is between the 8339 and the 8341 but since the first  kickstand I bought didn't fit I have been reluctant to buy another that I'm not sure of. I'm just looking for a good looking stand or one that I can get looking good again. I have seen some 8339s available but have not known if they would work. If you feel confident it would work what are you wanting for the NOS ones?


----------



## mongeese (Dec 23, 2018)

This went on perfectly on a 67 deluxe


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 23, 2018)

mongeese said:


> This went on perfectly on a 67 deluxe/QUOTE]
> 
> @mongeese thank you for the info.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 23, 2018)

I found on feebay for 20 shipped I think. Most other Schwindlers wanted much more. It surely needed degrease and regrease. Par for the course. Once serviced and with the schwinn kickstand tool- Crescent adjustable wrench trick would not work with this angle- it was installed in 15 seconds and worked great.


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 23, 2018)

mongeese said:


> I found on feebay for 20 shipped I think. Most other Schwindlers wanted much more. It surely needed degrease and regrease. Par for the course. Once serviced and with the schwinn kickstand tool- Crescent adjustable wrench trick would not work with this angle- it was installed in 15 seconds and worked great.



Awesome. Thanks for the info on that. That will save me a lot of time looking.


----------

